# Nas pensacola fishing pier



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Here is the SITREP on the NAS Pier, it will be open this coming weekend F-1800-2400; S 0600-2400; S 0600-1800. The Corpsmen Ball is not associated with that one. That is what I gathered from someone involved in scheduling the pier. Now don’t breakout the hater-aide if I am wrong, That Intel comes from good sources.

The Corpsmen Ball will have the pier open the first, second and third weekend of December. I hope to see you out there and will try and confirm the Intel on this weekend before Friday if my work schedule permits.

TRP
irate:


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

*birds*

Make sure you bring a shovel for the bird shi^ it pretty bad..


----------

